# Yesterday was their last show of the summer



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, yesterday my kids went to their last show of the summer. No state fair this year, but I want to plan for it next year  
It was about an hour drive north of us, really nice, the only thing I didn't like about the show is the fact they didn't have a Novice market goat class - hard for little ones like my 5yo to compete with those older/more experienced kids. Plus they showed Percentage does with the fullblood does - of course Fullbloods are going to have a strong advantage over Percentage does.

We saw the people we bought our buck from again, and I met some more nice people 

Of course some pictures haha...

As soon as we got settled, Lyrica laid down and started to doze...every few seconds her head got lower...and lower...lol









Sparkles kept trying to get into our soft/bag cooler and get into the kids snacks so much, we decided to pack her a snack too...!









NYUM NYUM NYUM haha :laugh: 









Waiting to show









Jess and Wysteria in showmanship



























James and Lyrica in showmanship









He has been seeing others standing away from their goats and showing like this, so he's been learning a few things on his own by watching :wink: 









Marissa and Cupcake Sparkles


















I can't remember what place they got in the market class, but they gave her a third place ribbon.









James and Cleo before the 0-3 doe class









James, Marissa and Cleo









Jess and Mimsy - wish I had used a flash on these pics, oh well 









Marissa and Cleo, James and Mimsy




































6-9mo doe class - some of these kids are in 'pro' type breeding families. The woman on the far right is the family we bought our buck from, great people - she's been showing for 14 years <this is open class but she was the only adult showing> wish we lived closer there is so much she could teach us!









James and his fullblood doe Star 



























James and Star finished 3rd in that class :wink: 









So proud of Star, she's a sweetie and turning out to be a nice doe even if she isn't a show quality doe. She's a little over 100lbs now, and we plan to breed her probably for Feb kids, my kids can't wait this would be our first fullblood kids.










Look at the loose skin under her neck...loose, flabby skin, she has a buck neck..lol









Jess and SP - we call SP the disfunctional walker LOL she gave my daughter such a hard time in the ring, she's in heat and didn't want to co operate at all, between the peeing and tail wagging....lol









Mimsy finished 3rd in her class too 









Marissa and Cleo showing off Cupcake Sparkles ribbon LOL


















It's been a fun summer of showing. Now we have to think about next year. Sadly, we are selling Cupcake Sparkles  Tough decision, but we can't keep everyone. We're selling Cleo, and possibly Mimsy too - one minute she's for sale, the next she isn't lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice pics.... What a good show year for you all...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Fabulous pictures, as always . Your kids are doing great! Its nice they all get to show together too. Very special! 

Its always hard to figure out who to sell. I want to keep all of them, but hubby has put his foot down, so we are in the same boat as you .... good luck!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww...So sorry you have to sell Sparkles. She's such a sweetie. Who knows maybe she'll go to someone close so you can visit often. What a great show year you guys had! Congrats on all the placings!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Your kids are so cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Audrey  I miss taking the kids to the shows and watching them show their goats. The state fair goat show was earlier this week, wish they could have gone, but hopefully next year 

We sold Sparkles, Cleo and Mimsy, so another heartbreak there, such sweet girls, but they went to wonderful new homes. Lyrica and Wysteria we are keeping, the kids plan to show them next year if they continue to grow well, although Wysteria looks like she swalled a watermelon!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

If they were mine, i would have kept Mimsy, and sold lyrica. Lyrica's rump is a bit sloped for my taste, and i LOVE Mimsy's markings. Congrats on all the placings! Your kiddos deserved it.  That boy of yours looks to be a detirmined and excelent showman.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> If they were mine, i would have kept Mimsy, and sold lyrica. Lyrica's rump is a bit sloped for my taste, and i LOVE Mimsy's markings. Congrats on all the placings! Your kiddos deserved it.  That boy of yours looks to be a detirmined and excelent showman.


Thanks  Yeah, I'm not crazy about Lyrica or her sisters rear ends.

Mimsy would have been a for sure keeper, but she wasn't clean teated  broke my heart to sell her. We're praying her mama will give us a nice, clean teated doeling next time - she's a nubian/boer and is Wysteria and Lyrica's grand dam. Mimsy however, is by far the best doe kid she's ever had.


----------

